# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  برنامه نویسی برای iphone

## ricky22

سلام دوستان
لطفا اطلاعاتی دررابطه با برنامه نویسی برای گوشیهای iphone دارید بدین.
زبان های که میشه
framework هایی که میشه و هر اطلاعات مفیدی که دارید با تشکر

----------


## irGeek

iphone سيستم عاملي كه با objectiv-c نوشته شده اگر به سيستم عامل هاي موبايل و امنيتشون اهميت ميدهيد من كتاب زير را پشنهاد مي كنم:
Mobile Application Security نوشته Himanshu Dwivedi وChris Clark و David Thiel
انتشارات McGraw-Hill  
ISBN: 978-0-07-163357-4
پي نوشت :جاوا براي موبايل بهترين هست چون علاوه بر ويژگي هاي منحصر به فردش ميتوانيد با اندريود هم كار كنيد.

----------


## mahdi68

برای برنامه نویسی سیستم عامل آیفون باید زبان  Objective-C بلد باشین .  SDK و IDE مخصوص اون دانلود ونصب کنین (X-Code) اینم بگم که این ابزارها رایگان نیستند و باید برای دانلود کردن آنها مبلغی پرداخت کنین و SDK رو Mac های اینتل بیس نصب میشه

----------


## mahdi68

> پي نوشت :جاوا براي موبايل بهترين هست چون علاوه بر ويژگي هاي منحصر به  فردش ميتوانيد با اندريود هم كار كنيد.


برنامه های نوشته شده با جاوا رو آیفون کار نمیکنند

----------


## ricky22

پروژه mono هم ساپورت میشه در iphone

----------


## mahdi68

بله ,MonoTouch  , البته اونم پولی هست

----------


## Future

برای کار با آیفون شما باید یه سیستم عامل مک بگیری. به این فکر هم نباش که می تونی با VMware اونو نصب کنی.
من SDK و ... رو رایگان از سایتش دانلود کردم. زبانش هم Objective C  و Cocca هست که ساده نیست. مثل C++‎ هست.
من خودم دارم با آیفنون برنامه نویسی می کنم. اگه سوالی داشتید بگید من در خدمتم البته اگه بتونم جواب بدم.

----------


## mahdi68

> به این فکر هم نباش که می تونی با VMware اونو نصب کنی.


با Virtual Box  ورژن ویندوز میشه نصب کرد



> من SDK و ... رو رایگان از سایتش دانلود کردم.


من که میخواستم دانلود کنم واسه ریجیستر کردن 99 دلار پول میخواست !!!! میشه راهنمایی کنید چجوری دانلود کردین ؟؟؟

----------


## Future

شما فقط کافیه ریجستر کنی. 
راستش با virtual Machin تست نکردم. ولی اگه هم بشه سرعتت خیلی خیلی پایینه.
اگه نتونستی لود کنی برام ایمیل کن تا برات بفرستم.

----------


## dahstar

من mac 10.6.2 روی vmware تست کردم و xcode را هم  رویش  نصب کردم .یک error نامشخصی داد ولی بعدش خیلی خوب کار کرد.من حتی برنامه های opengl es برای آیفون  را هم رویش نوشتم.vmware هیچ مشکلی باهاش نداشت.

----------


## amirreza alavi

میشه یکی ساخت بازی آیفون با ادوب فلش رو بگه ؟

----------


## rubako

دوستان سلام، 
سری بعدی آموزش عملی* برنامه  نویسی آیفون* در استودیوهای روباکو از تاریخ ۲۴ تا ۲۶ مرداد برگزار میشه. دوستانی که علاقه مند به یادگیری با انجام پروژه در کنار یک تیم حرفه ای از مربیان هستند خوش اومدن!

موفق باشید

----------


## smartchain

سلام

اگر کسی برنامه نویسی آیفون بلده لطفاً پیغام خ بده مرسی

----------


## saeed-008

برای ساخت بازی بهترین گزینه استفاده از موتورهای بازی است که در اینترنت وجود دارن و نسخه کرک شده هم دارند و میتونی خروجی IOS رو داشته باشی اما برای IOS  باید حتما رو مک بازی رو بسازی
نسخه موتور بازی :Unity اگه کرکشو خواستی بگو تا برات  بذارم

----------

